# Updated my bank @ vault.uber.kom; still no test payment



## billdozer

Updated my bank account (switched banks) on 4/25. I knew that it wouldn't be in time for last Thursday's payment, but I STILL have yet to receive a test payment. If tomorrow's payment goes to my old bank account, I'm going to strangle someone over there. I have sent 30 emails asking them to completely delete the old account information; going as far as stating that I didn't care how long my next payment would be delayed --- as long as it went to my new account I'd be happy. **** the vault.uber.kom site; such a piece of shit. **** Uber. **** the CSR's.


----------



## Lidman

billdozer said:


> Updated my bank account (switched banks) on 4/25. I knew that it wouldn't be in time for last Thursday's payment, but I STILL have yet to receive a test payment. If tomorrow's payment goes to my old bank account, I'm going to strangle someone over there. I have sent 30 emails asking them to completely delete the old account information; going as far as stating that I didn't care how long my next payment would be delayed --- as long as it went to my new account I'd be happy. **** the vault.uber.kom site; such a piece of shit. **** Uber. **** the CSR's.


That's the spirit!!! It's like shouting "UBER come out to playayyyy"


----------



## Backdash

Ive switched bank info at least 3 times in the past 12 months, never saw any test payments, never had any problems.
When you change the bank info the old info is removed or becomes inactive and the new info is the only current bank info used.

I can understand why you be worried if you needed the money but since you said you didn't care how long your next payment would be delayed --- as long as it went to your new account you'd be happy, why all the stress?

Go to sleep, it'll be fine...

Unless of course you fat fingered the new routing number or acct number, or both.


----------



## billdozer

Backdash said:


> Ive switched bank info at least 3 times in the past 12 months, never saw any test payments, never had any problems.
> When you change the bank info the old info is removed or becomes inactive and the new info is the only current bank info used.
> 
> I can understand why you be worried if you needed the money but since you said you didn't care how long your next payment would be delayed --- as long as it went to your new account you'd be happy, why all the stress?
> 
> Go to sleep, it'll be fine...
> 
> Unless of course you fat fingered the new routing number or acct number, or both.


I'm stressing because if tomorrow's payment goes to my old account, my ***** of a wife will spend it before I even wake up. The hag watches that account like a hawk and spends anything she gets her hands on.


----------



## David.Davidson

I remember when I was a trucker, my exwife would do that shit to me all the time. The straw that broke the camel back was a Macy's purchase of $120... a $80 bottle of Armani perfume and Armani lotion for $40, then a $70 mani/pedi...

If I ever get married again, NO JOINT BANK ACCTS


----------



## billdozer

And the worthless mother ****ing pricks put it in the wrong account. **** them. **** you Uber. **** your incompetent CSR's. Travis, you are a piece of mother ****ing monkey shit.


----------

